

Iran claims defence computer systems hit by another 'supervirus' - pier0
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/iran/8888967/Iran-claims-defence-computer-systems-hit-by-another-supervirus.html

======
kposehn
Ah Stuxnet, how I love thee...let me count the ways.

1\. Brilliant execution of a highly unorthodox and extremely potent weapon
delivery system. 2\. Fantastic way to say to the rest of the world that the
U.S. _can and will_ wreck your industrial processes for WMD without you being
able to do shit about it. 3\. The name is awesome.

------
run4yourlives
That'll learn 'em for using windows.

Of course, it also means that they'll now move to installing linux and won't
be so vulnerable next time. It's delayed them, not stopped them.

